# 4 week old Roller Feeding/Flying



## jbcanne (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a 4 week old Roller pigeon. Eating on his own. How much should he be eating? Don't have anything to do the cc measuring. Slowly removing the soft peas and corn and turned over to racing seed mix. Eating with no problems. Just need to know how much. Should he start flying around 5-6 weeks? And.. finally.. what is a good age to return too the coop? Put him in today for 2 minutes and the others tried to peck him away. Too small and would be injured.. Still learning how to walk.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He should be eating 3 meals of a tablespoon each, until he starts training.

He should be flying inside the coop from perch to the ground for now, and training for 3 weeks inside coop and trap training, and flying around outside at 8 weeks of age.

He should be with a group of birds his own age and then be introduced to the older birds.

He should be walking well, make sure he is getting enough calcium and other minerals in his diet.


----------

